# New OTA tuner - update?



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Any updates on the talk of a new D* OTA tuner in the works that would effectively replace the AM-21? There was talk on here a while back (maybe last winter or spring).. I've not heard of anything new since then.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

go to LCC thread


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks... found it but nothing helpful there.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

P Smith said:


> go to LCC thread


 Where is LCC Thread. I had done a full reset on my AM-21 and I had picked up 30 plus OTA new channels. 
The guide has not been updated some of the OTA channels to show what program is on. It has bee 48 hours.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

AM-21/22 is not LCC
the thread is here, search or scroll down list of threads in the forum


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

LCC/Local Channel Connector thread: 
Local Channel Connector $10 /month Credit


----------

